# Tree Service Employee Dies in Freak Accident



## JODY MESSICK (May 15, 2006)

Tree Service Employee Dies in Freak Accident

Mongomery, AL-A freak accident in Montgomery killed a tree service employee Tuesday. The accident happened in the Beauvoir subdivision off Bell Road. Police say Terry Parker died when a large pine tree was cut, fell to the ground, and bounced back up -- hitting him in the upper body. Montgomery Police Officers say Parker died at the scene. Parker worked for Bullseye Tree Service.


----------



## clearance (May 15, 2006)

Very sad, like any sudden death. Not a freak accident though, predictable. When falling, as soon as the tree starts to go you must quickly move at least 10 feet back, on one of your two safety paths, at 45 degrees away from the backcut. You must also not fall uphill unless really needed, and if you do, think about the tree sliding back downhill. When it starts falling, get the hell out of there, sometimes they take a strange bounce coming back, do not fall as wanted, barberchair and so on.


----------



## alanarbor (May 16, 2006)

I second that. In any felling operation, your escape route must be clear, and you must use it. It is easy to get hypnotized watching that tree go over, but you need to clear out. Take this tragic incident as a lesson, and reminder.


----------



## trevmcrev (May 16, 2006)

clearance said:


> on one of your two safety paths, at 45 degrees away from the backcut. QUOTE]
> 
> I'm not too sure about the 2 escape routes thing. Our felling instructor, a carreer long faller, swears by 1 escape route only. His justification for this is if youve got to decide you could waste valuable time or make a mistake choosing between the 2. Know where you wanna go and GO.
> 
> ...


----------



## doggonetrees (May 17, 2006)

I will have to agree with Clearance on the 2 escape routes. I had a way out cutting a sweet gum tree on the row. It had vines in it which pulled it into my escape route. The top pinned me to the ground and I had to wait until a co-worker could cut the top off me. Lesson learned- make sure all the stobs and other obstacles are out of the way and keep one eye on that tree!


----------



## TimberMcPherson (May 17, 2006)

I was felling a heap of gums in hillside bush, some where only skinny little poles, about as round as a saucer. I had felled a few of the smaller ones to make room and then started felling the bigger ones (about 22dbh). I had chosen my escape, did the cut and as it went over I started walking away. I stepped over one of the smaller trees that was lying down which was ontop of a second pole that the main tree fell on, kicking the tree I was steeping on up rather violently. It luckily didnt get me dead between the legs but got me in the back of my thigh hard enough to make me think something might have broken.
After some calm rolling on the ground in agony I relised I was basically okay and had learned a VERY valuable lesson.


----------



## vharrison2 (May 17, 2006)

clearance said:


> Very sad, like any sudden death. Not a freak accident though, predictable. When falling, as soon as the tree starts to go you must quickly move at least 10 feet back, on one of your two safety paths, at 45 degrees away from the backcut. You must also not fall uphill unless really needed, and if you do, think about the tree sliding back downhill. When it starts falling, get the hell out of there, sometimes they take a strange bounce coming back, do not fall as wanted, barberchair and so on.



Good advise clearance.


----------



## Gypo Logger (May 17, 2006)

Something about this accident tells me that there were a few particulars that we weren't told.
Trees don't simply just jump up off the ground and kiss you, however they can teater over an object like a high stump causing the butt to deflect in an unpredictable direction.
Also, a tree on the edge of an opening can develope a large trunklike limb that doesn't break when the tree falls. This causes the tree to calapult up and then over to the side with alarming speed.
Anyway, regardless of how you choose your escape route, get the hell away from the stump to a tree that can run defence for you. If there are no other trees around simply run in the opposite direction that the tree is falling.
Some would be fallers have this romaticized compunction to stand there at the stump watching the tree fall as though that was what you were supposed to do in defiance of the tree.  
John


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (May 17, 2006)

Gypo Logger said:


> Some would be fallers have this romaticized compunction to stand there at the stump watching the tree fall as though that was what you were supposed to do in defiance of the tree.
> John




You mean like this?


----------



## Gypo Logger (May 17, 2006)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> You mean like this?


 Exactly


----------



## turnkey4099 (May 17, 2006)

I have had the butt of big trees with a bowed trunk bounce 20 ft in the air when they hit on the knuckle of the bow. Hard to predict where they will go on the way back down. Really an awesome sight and I plan my routes with that in mind.

Harry K


----------



## BoesTreeService (May 17, 2006)

*Backup plan is important.*

I dont think having two routes will cause you to ponder too long if you have a primary route planned, and then another backup plan if for some unforeseen reason the tree falls toward your primary route. I always do this, and I use the primary route, to get clear of the tree even it it falls exactly in the direction I have planned. And be sure to clear out your route - last week I felled an 80' pine that was 14" from a house and had to move about 20 pieces of lawn decorations to be sure I didnt trip as I moved away from the falling tree. I'm no expert, but it seems to work for me, but I am always open to new ideas, which is why I read these forums.


----------

